# Pellets Used So Far



## rayttt (Nov 4, 2008)

Tonight I filled the hopper with the 25th bag...
So Im at 1/2 ton used so far this season.
Im in pennsylvania.
What have you used so far this season?


----------



## itworks (Nov 4, 2008)

Just filled my hopper with the 14th bag of the 2008-9 heating season.


----------



## Shortstuff (Nov 4, 2008)

16th bag so far in southern Taxachusetts.

Steve


----------



## StoveMiser (Nov 4, 2008)

31 bags for me. I live 22 miles south of Buffalo, NY


----------



## Drew1024 (Nov 4, 2008)

About 10 bags so far here in Central Jersey.  Not too cold yet though.  Just running the stove after dinner until bedtime and in the morning until we leave for work.


----------



## mralias (Nov 4, 2008)

I'm afraid to count. I might get scared and run right out and horde.....I mean buy some more. I am a Pellet Pig.


----------



## E350 (Nov 4, 2008)

eight bags so far
Bedford, OH just southeast of Cleveland


----------



## tinkabranc (Nov 4, 2008)

Just put in bag #18 so far for this season.  

Must be getting colder earlier this year than last.
For this year, the month of October I used 17 bags, last year 7.


----------



## Flammam (Nov 4, 2008)

14 bags here in north western ma. House at 74 right now


----------



## woodsman23 (Nov 4, 2008)

StoveMiser said:
			
		

> 31 bags for me. I live 22 miles south of Buffalo, NY



I feel your pain i am 58 miles south of buffalo and have used 35 bags.. it's friggin cold at night.


----------



## dave1966 (Nov 4, 2008)

about 12 bags so far south jersey hasnt been to bad i think i'm gonna run the heater for awhile gas is cheap right now and hold off on the pellets till the real cold comes in dont want to waste pellets once the cold hits we know gas and oil is going to go rigt back up


----------



## yoscratch (Nov 4, 2008)

I live about 20 mi east of buffalo and have only used 8 bags so far.  using a set back thermostat so stove only runs in the am (5:30 - 8) and pm (4 - 10 and is off for some or most of that).  My house faces south so we get some passive solar.  have a st croix prescott


----------



## Xena (Nov 5, 2008)

Used 10 bags thus far.  Shut the stove off this morning
and probably won't turn it back on for a couple days anyway.
It's holding at 70F in here so I'm comfy.


----------



## jenrn54 (Nov 5, 2008)

I have 10th bag in hopper.  I keep thermostat set at 65 and usually heats up to 72-75 when on, then shuts off.  Kicks back on when temp drops to 65.  Has been quite cold here lately.  Have new house and well insulated.


----------



## pelletwood (Nov 5, 2008)

10.5 bags so far in Easton PA, Keeping the house at 65-68


----------



## mkmh (Nov 5, 2008)

I'm at 10 bags so far. Roughly the same usage as last year to this point.
It warmed up a lot today so I won't be turning it on overnight.


----------



## eric_s (Nov 5, 2008)

Loaded my 7th bag on Sunday.  It's been quite warm here lately.


----------



## lessoil (Nov 5, 2008)

Without doing an inventory(I should have kept track!!) I would say between 15 and 20??
During last week when it was 20, we did not go through more than 1 bag a day.
And......we were warm and NO oil was used for heat!!


----------



## smoke show (Nov 5, 2008)

15 bags, eastern wi - go pack go


----------



## schmeg (Nov 5, 2008)

18-20 or so in Bangor Maine. Got cold early this year. Gave me a chance to tweak my new Glow Boy insert.


----------



## thekid_1 (Nov 5, 2008)

Duplicate sorry


----------



## thekid_1 (Nov 5, 2008)

20 bags. Upstate ny with infant at home so I am keeping it warmer than usual.


----------



## kyburnr (Nov 5, 2008)

11 so far.      I would have thought you northerners would have used more.

I feel like a PIG :long:


----------



## rebsamusa (Nov 5, 2008)

12 bags so far and the house has been at a comfy 74!  We are only running it between 4pm and 6am, too. I am enjoying not worrying about the price of oil!

Austroflamm Integra II 2008


----------



## Tom Pencil (Nov 5, 2008)

15 bags here.


----------



## kbjelka (Nov 5, 2008)

17 bags so far here in North Western Connecticut. Still burning oil in my second zone due to my single floor layout.  Waiting for a back-orderd programmable thermostat from my dealer which I'm sure will slow pellet my consumption.  Thermostat has been sitting at 70 since the install.


----------



## Tailrace (Nov 5, 2008)

Only 10 bags so far here....pretty much just burning right now to take the chill off during the night time ;-)


----------



## lessoil (Nov 5, 2008)

kyburnr said:
			
		

> 11 so far.      I would have thought you northerners would have used more.
> 
> I feel like a PIG :long:



Well.....It was 64 today and we may get a thunderstorm on Saturday.
I hope I don't have to get the lawn mower out again!!


----------



## save$ (Nov 5, 2008)

38 bags,   was a learning curve for me.  Testing a few different brands of pellets and varied settings.  Yes, we ran the house too warm.  Glad it wasn't from oil!.  Heating two levels with a total of 2160 sg ft.


----------



## cdodge04 (Nov 5, 2008)

I just poured my 7th bag into the stove.  Only burn it at night to keep us warm...stove comes on sometime between 5 and 7ish pm and goes off by 7 in the morning.


----------



## kyburnr (Nov 5, 2008)

lessoil said:
			
		

> kyburnr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Had to mow last weekend...and will have to get it out one or two more times to chop up leaves.  Mid 70's the last few days and 2 more to go then it drops down for a much colder weekend  highs low 50's lows in the 30's


----------



## ablejoy (Nov 5, 2008)

3 bags so far been warm here going down around 28 degree tonight so might start on 4th bag tomorrow.

I wish I was a pellet pig.


----------



## trogers (Nov 5, 2008)

15 so far in Southern NH.  It has gotten fairly cold at times.  I have to say that I'm enjoying knowing how many bags I have left at the end of each week.  No more wondering how much propane they'll be dropping off.


----------



## packerfan (Nov 5, 2008)

11 so far, but who really cares?


----------



## Mr Whitfield (Nov 5, 2008)

5 bag's so far....


----------



## slheinlein (Nov 5, 2008)

19 bags so far in southern NH.


----------



## whippingwater (Nov 5, 2008)

Burned 51 bags in 49 days since starting my boiler. All days were degree heating days and included DHW. I'm 120 miles north of the frozen tundra of Lambeau Field.


----------



## kobalt (Nov 5, 2008)

6 bags so far in Eastern Canada. Just run off of the set back thermostat at night with is set at 65 degrees. Run in the morning to warm the house up and at night for an hour or so to warm house up. House is 1975 sq/ft ans is only 8 yrs old and well insulated. Oil furnace just being used for domestic hot water.


----------



## Catfishjack (Nov 5, 2008)

16 bags.......13 for the month of October.....


----------



## Pellet1 (Nov 5, 2008)

8 bags so far here. Shut it down last night, as a warm front came thru. House was still 18C this morning and the OAT will be +18 today.


----------



## 56 chevtruck (Nov 5, 2008)

hey fire starter i guess we are not the frozen north after all lol.under 10 bags for sure here . suppose to be real mild here next few days dont mind these nov temps.


----------



## Chinkowski (Nov 5, 2008)

unknown.     warm = happy.     no propane = happy.      yippeeee


----------



## jerico54 (Nov 5, 2008)

Our stove has been in about 3 weeks and we've gone thru about 12 bags of pellets and NO OIL Yippie!


----------



## slls (Nov 5, 2008)

11 bags so far, burning 24-7 since 10-16 on thermostat. Off and on from 10-9 to 10-16.
 Stove set to run medium after start up.


----------



## teamorange (Nov 5, 2008)

Ha, only used 3 bags so far.  Run it from 4pm-9pm nightly, thats about it right now...   House stays at about 61 without any heat right now.  I know thats all going to change...


----------



## TboneMan (Nov 5, 2008)

17 bags.   Started burning on Oct. 4th.   Averaging 0.6 bags/day.


----------



## DOBS (Nov 5, 2008)

14 bags. Averaging a little less than a bag a day running 24/7. Set it around 73' from 5pm-10pm, 68' the rest of the time- room temp mode, manual ignition.


----------



## mike2rach (Nov 5, 2008)

O so far for us cause we are still waiting for our stove that we ordered in August; so I'm using oil and not happy about that at all, but have 2 ton sitting in the basement


----------



## MCPO (Nov 5, 2008)

Maybe only 6-7 bags so far and mainly cause it`s a new thing. 
The sobering fact is that using my 85% efficient oil furnace presently at -$3 a gal which is approx equal to my $300 per ton pellets.  The central oil heat is far more quicker ,  even (comfortable) heat to *all* areas of the house , for the same cost and is so much quieter than the pellet space heater is. And it`s absolutley no bother at all.
 I`ll put up with the pellets when it gets colder. I got 4 tons to burn and it will be nice supplemental heat come the winter.


----------



## BubbRubb (Nov 5, 2008)

1/2 a bag so far.  Still running on the heat pump, but not even that has been running with temps in the 60's lately.  If things don't turn around soon, I'm going to take the savings from not running the stove and pay to have some snow shipped in.


----------



## hossthehermit (Nov 5, 2008)

9 bags into the hopper, it's full now, so probably burned 5


----------



## imacman (Nov 5, 2008)

Hoss, you forgot to add the most important item in your signature...Pellet Pig   :lol:


----------



## taqui10 (Nov 5, 2008)

23 bags so far running 24/7 temp at 74 on englanders 55-shp-22L
NO OIL Yet but thinking of getting to run oil since it is at $2.38 US a Gallon.
PA


----------



## imacman (Nov 5, 2008)

heat boy!!! said:
			
		

> 23 bags so far running 24/7 temp at 74 on englanders 55-shp-22L
> NO OIL Yet but thinking of getting to run oil since it is at $2.38 US a Gallon.
> PA



Are you going to BUY oil at that price just to burn it, or are you talking about the oil in your tank now?


----------



## taqui10 (Nov 5, 2008)

that is the price of oil right now here in PA


----------



## taqui10 (Nov 5, 2008)

macman said:
			
		

> heat boy!!! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




going to buy to burn and heve it in case of emergency at 2.38 a gallon not bad


----------



## imacman (Nov 5, 2008)

Well, based on the $2.38/ gal oil price, if you paid more than $290/ton for your pellets, then oil probably would be cheaper to burn.  If the pellets were cheaper than that, then the pellets are still cheaper to burn. (based on Pellet Fuel Institute calculator)


----------



## taqui10 (Nov 5, 2008)

macman said:
			
		

> Well, based on the $2.38/ gal oil price, if you paid more than $290/ton for your pellets, then oil probably would be cheaper to burn.  If the pellets were cheaper than that, then the pellets are still cheaper to burn. (based on Pellet Fuel Institute calculator)



thankx for the info I will buy oil just to have as an emergency just in case.


----------



## tinkabranc (Nov 5, 2008)

Ok macman..
Fess up!  How much pellets did you go through so far?   ;-) 

Good side of keeping track of pellet usage is knowing roughly
how much will be needed for the following year.....BUT....

Bad side is...when I start seeing the wall behind the pellet pile again,
I start thinking hmmm  I must need more.....SNORT


----------



## taqui10 (Nov 5, 2008)

tinkabranc said:
			
		

> Ok macman..
> Fess up!  How much pellets did you go through so far?   ;-)
> 
> Good side of keeping track of pellet usage is knowing roughly
> ...



23 40 pound bags so far 24/7 at 73-74 degree


----------



## hossthehermit (Nov 5, 2008)

macman said:
			
		

> Hoss, you forgot to add the most important item in your signature...Pellet Pig   :lol:



As mentioned in another thread, I refuse to join any organization that would lower it's standards enough to accept me as a member.


----------



## hossthehermit (Nov 5, 2008)

schmeg said:
			
		

> 18-20 or so in Bangor Maine. Got cold early this year. Gave me a chance to tweak my new Glow Boy insert.



Wow, schmeg, I'm 18 miles away, I'll admit it's to the south, but ya sure must like it hot there.


----------



## DOBS (Nov 5, 2008)

What exactly constitutes someone as a "pellet pig"? I have 5 tons (minus 14 bags) in the cellar which I figure I'll burn almost all of them this season. If I were to buy them by the ton as needed, the delivery cost(s) per ton would be sky high and delivery or availability is not guaranteed, so that's not even an option. Even if oil drops lower, I think I'll be running the XXV full time anyway (love the heat, the sights and, yes even the sounds). Even though I sometimes look, feel and (always) drink like I pig, I think I did the right thing buying the 5 tons of Clean Fire... And I really don't want to put the 5 Tons of Cleanfire in my signature... I would have to update it every day (5T minus 15 and counting)...  sorry for the slightly off-topic post.


----------



## tinkabranc (Nov 5, 2008)

kinsman stoves said:
			
		

> Just a suggestion and can be voted for at the next meeting. I think we will adopt a voting policy such as the nextel fireman's commercial.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VO6DORwBzuA
> 
> ...



DOBS you're in!

welcome newbies!  ;-)


----------



## drizler (Nov 6, 2008)

4 or 5 bags way up here in the way far North.    We keep the curtains open during the day to heat the place up as much as possible with what we can get from passive solar.    It works pretty well until it starts getting down to 20F during the night.   A little electric blanket action during the night helps a lot.   The big difference I swear is getting the clan used to putting some clothes on instead of raising the stat.   70 is a distant memory unless you are parked in the same room as the stove.


----------



## flashbang (Nov 6, 2008)

Acording to my data base
28 bags total

started Oct/01/08 
avg temp 49.1F
23 bags
.07 bag/day

Nov
avg temp 43.1F
5 bags
1.0 bag/day

24/7 running @ room temp auto 72 degrees 2600sf 2 story, sole source of heat.

75 miles north of NYC


----------



## wingra (Nov 6, 2008)

We live in South central Wisconsin so far 24 bags, still have 4 tons left, its nice knowing in August that you have your winter fuel bill already paid for.


----------



## pakrazee (Nov 6, 2008)

about 17 bags here in the poconos, PA, but some it was cause this the first year with the stove, and wound up playing "look at the pretty flames" and I wonder what this button does......


----------



## imacman (Nov 6, 2008)

pakrazee said:
			
		

> .....but some it was cause this the first year with the stove, and wound up playing "look at the pretty flames" and I wonder what this button does......


  Too funny   :lol:   But I know what you mean!


----------



## 90durham (Nov 6, 2008)

35 bags used here above the border, first 10 were just goofing around doing the pretty flame thing as well.


----------



## slls (Nov 6, 2008)

macman said:
			
		

> pakrazee said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I watch the flame more than TV now LOL.


----------



## cogger (Nov 6, 2008)

30 / 40lb. bags or 1,200 pounds or 1/2 ton + 200lbs. However you see fit


----------



## BubbRubb (Nov 6, 2008)

RingOfFire said:
			
		

> 30 / 40lb. bags or 1,200 pounds or 1/2 ton + 200lbs. However you see fit



How about in metric for our neighbors to the north?


----------



## eernest4 (Nov 6, 2008)

6 bags here in waterbury, ct.

                          For some reason, Waterbury is one of the colder places in ct. Not always but quite often.

One bag was my fault, though! Twice I fell asleep with the pellet stove going & it eat through 1/2 a bag of pellets for the night, even on the lowest setting because it is a 46,000 btu large pellet heater which I use to heat 1800 sq ft.

Those nights that i fell asleep with the pellet stove on,I slept like a baby, nice & warm & roasty toasty.

Now , I keep the hopper with only 1/5 of a bag in it, so if I fall asleep, it wont eat more than 1/5th bag.

"You pellet pigs should be ashaimed of yourselves". eernest4 grand pooba of the pellet pigs club!"
Now, How did that happen to me, I wonder??
Seems I got nominated! he-he

I admit I was kinda steamed up about 3 weeks ago , not being able to buy pellets any place & being told if or when we ever get pellets again & first come ,first served. It didn't look like I was going to ever be able to buy pellets for the winter. 

Home depot finally got a shipment in 3 weeks late & i just happened to be at the store when the truck pulled in at 10 am , so I bought the first ton off the truck. They were completly sold out,all 22 tons by 6 pm.

All I had was a honda civic hatchback but I was able to make 2 trips of 25 bags per trip, so while I spent all day loading & unloading 1 bag at a time, every thing worked out in the end & I saved the 60.oo delevery charge and only used 6.oo worth of gas to do it.

Still ,it cost me $300.oo a ton

I got 10 bags left over from last winter's ton & the 50 bags I just bought for this year.
Got 4 cords of well seasoned splits in the wood shed with my secondary burn wood stove in the basement for primary heat.The wood cost me $150.oo in transportation charges but I got the actual wood itself, for free.

The pellet stove is just for those nights that I am too beat to start a wood fire & watch it for an hour until it settles down and burns right & I also use the pellet stove for those cold mornings when the wood stove goes out in the middle of the night & i get up walking into walls until sometime after the third cup of coffee.

I do truely love just pushing the "on" button & sometimes I fall asleep in front of the pellet stove watching the pretty flames.

My secondary burn wood stove has a solid steel door, so I can't watch the flames on it, so I never fell asleep in front of it, even though it throws 4 times the heat of the pellet stove.

The wood stove is huge, 2 ft high x 2 ft wide x 3 ft deep firebox which steps up another foot 
in back after the first 18 inches, so that in back it is 2 ft wide x 3ft high.

I converted my old time overnighter front loading wood stove to secondary burn at the begining of last winter  & dropped my wood usage from 8 to 12 cords per winter down to 4 cords per winter & a good thing too because free wood is getting really hard to come by.

well oink ,oink youall!!

PS: Teamorange in road island is the most efficient pellet burner using only 3 bags of pellets so far this year.

Congratulations, Team Orange


----------



## MCPO (Nov 6, 2008)

eernest4 said:
			
		

> 6 bags here in waterbury, ct.
> 
> For some reason, Waterbury is one of the colder places in ct. Not always but quite often.
> 
> ...



How do you convert and old front loader to secondary burn? Do you mean you replaced it with a newer design that gets a secondary burn from the smoke?


----------



## Trail_Time (Nov 7, 2008)

8 so far here in PA.


----------



## ylomnstr (Nov 7, 2008)

I've used 17 here in Staatsburg, NY (Northern Dutchess County) out of my total of 3 tons.  I've got an 8 month old at home, so I've tried to keep it a tad warmer than normal.  Plus first year with it, so I've used it more than I probably would normally.  I've also lowered the temp because at first, it was very warm.  Now I've found a comfortable range, and if I feel cold, I turn up the T-stat and within minutes it's warmer


----------



## newguyjoe (Nov 7, 2008)

about 12 bags for me so far. im new at the whole pellet thing and have been running it at times that i didnt really have too...Im using Natures Heat pellets in my Enviro EF2. i have heard a lot of bad reviews on them but the only bad thing i can come up so far is that there are a LOT of fines/sawdust in each bag that i have to sift them before they go in the stove. Not fun. other than that i think it will turn out to be a good investment since LP was delivered at 3.97$ per gallon.


----------



## imacman (Nov 7, 2008)

newguyjoe said:
			
		

> about 12 bags for me so far. im new at the whole pellet thing and have been running it at times that i didnt really have too...Im using Natures Heat pellets in my Enviro EF2. i have heard a lot of bad reviews on them but the only bad thing i can come up so far is that there are a LOT of fines/sawdust in each bag that i have to sift them before they go in the stove. Not fun. other than that i think it will turn out to be a good investment since LP was delivered at 3.97$ per gallon.



Welcome to the forum Joe, from a neighbor...I'm over in New Windsor.  

How many tons of pellets did you get?

With your LP at $3.97/gal, do you realize how much you'll save w/ pellets?  Your pellets would have to cost more than $700/ton for the propane to be the same cost per BTU.


----------



## newguyjoe (Nov 7, 2008)

hey, i used to live in New Windsor....1 mile from the 5 corners... i bought 2 tons and will be going out for a few more bags this weekend...another 15- 20 bags and i will feel a bit better.


----------



## johnny1720 (Nov 8, 2008)

woodsman23 said:
			
		

> StoveMiser said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I am also about 58 miles south of Buffalo.

I have burned about 38 bags of pellets.  I have a new baby so I am keeping it extra warm as well.  


Johnny


----------



## Shooter (Nov 8, 2008)

Approx 10bags here in northern Michigan.  This past week it's been 60s-70's otherwise it would be more like 15 bags.  I love saving bags for the cold stuff.  It's been a nice break then it's back to snow sunday and monday.


----------



## sydney1963 (Nov 8, 2008)

I have only used 4 bags.  My house gets way too warm to burn 24/7.  We have had very mild temps.


----------



## KeiBow (Nov 8, 2008)

Only 2 bags so far here in "Sunny Ca.", but I'll typically use a ton per season (15 great years w/ a '91 Whitfield Adv. II-T).


----------



## imacman (Nov 8, 2008)

newguyjoe said:
			
		

> hey, i used to live in New Windsor....1 mile from the 5 corners... i bought 2 tons and will be going out for a few more bags this weekend...another 15- 20 bags and i will feel a bit better.



I live about 2 miles from the 5 corners....Riley Rd.

Hey, you have to get more than 2 tons...if you get more than 3, you are a member of the Pellet Pig Club  LOL


----------



## acowherd (Nov 8, 2008)

1.5 bags in the insert and 0 bags in xxv. It has been cool here in MO but the house has stayed around 68
I have 2 ton and thinking of getting more just to be on the safe side 
pellets are around $200 a ton for Pennington


----------



## newguyjoe (Nov 8, 2008)

hey Mac, i know where riley road is. The internet makes the world a small place. picked up 22 more bags today....12 of somerset from tractor supply at 5.99 a bag and 10 of warm front  from a nursery type place on monroe for 6.00 a bag. not quite a pellet pig but im working on it.


----------



## Wet1 (Nov 9, 2008)

I think I'm at 7 or 8 bags using no other heat source... although it looks like the temps will be dropping around here over the next several days so I'll be using more pellets soon.


----------



## globewyre (Nov 9, 2008)

I burned 17 bags so far.    Someone is at home all days so stove keeps the house at 72.  Reading the other post  it seem like I am burning a lot more then people north of me.    I think I had  5 bag learning curve . Some of the early burning was to play with a new stove.


----------



## sydney1963 (Nov 9, 2008)

Ease up on the burning.  My house is 68-71 degrees with no heating.  What the heck?  I know you want to look at the pretty flame, but what the he__ are you heating?


----------



## imacman (Nov 9, 2008)

RingOfFire said:
			
		

> 30 / 40lb. bags or 1,200 pounds or 1/2 ton + 200lbs. However you see fit



At that rate of burning Ring, you'll have to buy a LOT more pellets, and <GASP!> become a Pellet Pig!!  How will you ever be able to live with yourself?   :lol:


----------



## birdbrown (Nov 9, 2008)

#41 in hopper. We have been putting one in the am and 1 in the pm.  Keep it at 68-69. Have been waiting on pellets to arrive at sams but the guy keeps selling a truck load at a time.  Talk about pellet pigs.  We started out with 5 tons.  Really suprised at the dent we have put on them.  Anyone out there have any allergies to the actual pellets??


----------



## imacman (Nov 9, 2008)

birdbrown said:
			
		

> #41 in hopper. .....  Talk about pellet pigs.  We started out with 5 tons....



Bird, sounds like you could be a candidate for the Pellet Pig Club...what method did you use to transport the pellets home?


----------



## birdbrown (Nov 9, 2008)

We bought a one ton trailer from sams. We load a ton at a time and have only taken 2 tons in a day.  We have them stacked here in the house in our entry way. Looked it over this am and we have used 62 bags of pennington pellets since Sept. We have a new mt vernon and keep it on 67 during the week days. Turn up to 69 evenings and weekends. It was -15degrees last night. Also losing sunlight here. We run our forced air fuel oil burning furnace once in the morning and once at night just to keep the pipes from getting to cold in our crawl space. My husband is going into sams and checking if they have any pellets today.   The guy there said he had 10 trucks coming in 21 tons each. He only holds them if you order the whole truck. So we have pretty much had to beg him to get them.  I must be a good whinner.


----------



## lampare (Nov 9, 2008)

8th bag now


----------



## slls (Nov 9, 2008)

birdbrown said:
			
		

> We bought a one ton trailer from sams. We load a ton at a time and have only taken 2 tons in a day.  We have them stacked here in the house in our entry way. Looked it over this am and we have used 62 bags of pennington pellets since Sept. We have a new mt vernon and keep it on 67 during the week days. Turn up to 69 evenings and weekends. It was -15degrees last night. Also losing sunlight here. We run our forced air fuel oil burning furnace once in the morning and once at night just to keep the pipes from getting to cold in our crawl space. My husband is going into sams and checking if they have any pellets today.   The guy there said he had 10 trucks coming in 21 tons each. He only holds them if you order the whole truck. So we have pretty much had to beg him to get them.  I must be a good whinner.



How much are pellets at the North Pole?


----------



## birdbrown (Nov 10, 2008)

4.56 is what we pd per bag.  Saw them for 9.36 at one store yesterday.  Think they may be the ones buying them by the truck then marking them up.  Wallie world had them for 5.99 earlier this fall. No price break when buying them by the ton.  Husband to check at sams here in the next hour.


----------



## benpelletstove (Nov 13, 2008)

I have a enviro empress FPI and I have used about 40 bags of lignetics so far. It is about 68 upstairs and 64 degrees downstairs. I usually have it on fan speed of 3.


----------



## P. Elettt (Nov 13, 2008)

I just put in my 3rd bag this afternoon, but it was only the second of OUR bags. The first bag was one that the stove installation guys put in. 

We have just a 3 bedroom ranch, maybe 1400sq ft. The basement is heated with electric baseboards so we only have to worry about the first floor. We keep it on low all the time and have it on a thermostat set at 55 degrees. That may seem low, but the digital thermostat we have from when we used oil usually says 64 degrees. So the stove thermo turns off when it says about 57-58 and the digital says 64. Why there is such a difference in readings, who knows, but it's the same deal with my electric baseboards and analog thermostat. If I want the basement to be 60-62 I have to set it on 55. 

We never run the stove at night, so at this rate when it really gets cold, we're only going to be using about 20 bags a month. Our 2 tons will get us through March and then some.


----------



## slheinlein (Nov 13, 2008)

33 bags so far and live in southern NH.


----------



## rjnicholsjr (Nov 13, 2008)

We have two pellet stoves running in our house and haven't used half a ton yet so far this heating season. Though we've had some cold days we've also had some warm stretches in New York's Capital District, the true heating season doesn't begin till about now going into December when the pellet stoves are running 24/7.


----------



## trogers (Nov 13, 2008)

Roughly 20 bags here.


----------



## woodsman23 (Nov 14, 2008)

sydney1963 said:
			
		

> I have only used 4 bags.  My house gets way too warm to burn 24/7.  We have had very mild temps.



What are you heating just a closet???, live a little burn a bag and relax... If you have any shrubs around i'd cut em down...


----------



## mc67 (Nov 14, 2008)

Now at the 20th bag,keeping thermostat set at 73 degrees 24/7.


----------



## newguyjoe (Nov 20, 2008)

22 bag in the hopper now...its been cold here.


----------



## jj1949 (Nov 20, 2008)

12 bags so far...Hi today is to be 18 with a low tonight of 6. This prairie land gets mighty cold.


----------



## TboneMan (Nov 20, 2008)

Ouch... 5 straight days of temps not getting above freezing and 8 inches of snow on the ground.  I'm burning at typical winter rates now.


----------



## Baston8005 (Nov 20, 2008)

Started buring in ealry Oct.  25 bags so far.  With cold spell in North East last few days, i've been using 2 bags a day.  Low 30's during day and teens at night with a nice windchill factor in there.  Thermostat is set at 76.


----------



## Major91 (Nov 20, 2008)

19th Bag used as of last night!  Central Mass here and looking for a mild winter!!


----------



## Catfishjack (Nov 20, 2008)

started the stove October 3rd..
October: 13 bags
November: were in a wicked cold spell:total November: 14..when I dump it in tonight:
total for season to date: 27 bags.........

We live at 72-73...just because we live in the north doesn't mean we like the cold...I'll get all the cold I need when I'm dead...


----------



## kyburnr (Nov 21, 2008)

On bag 30.          @ 5 gal / week of LP (hot H2O)      LP fireplace and furnace have not been used yet


----------



## save$ (Nov 21, 2008)

opened my first bag of my second ton tonight. Also ran my furnace for a few minutes twice today. Temps are running like Jan. instead of Nov. Wife complains bitterly when it goes below 72, even when covered with several blankets. May be a part of our "golden years" Are most of the folks who are using only a few bags running stove with or without another heat souce? When I was advised to buy 6 tons from others who live in this area, I think I got some solid information.


----------



## Xena (Nov 21, 2008)

Catfishjack said:
			
		

> We live at 72-73...just because we live in the north
> doesn't mean we like the cold...I'll get all the cold
> I need when I'm dead...




I'm with you bro!


----------



## lpgreg (Nov 21, 2008)

35 bags so far. I filled up the hopper yesterday at 3:30 and almost ran out this morning at 0630. It was 18 degrees  last night.


----------



## teeravis1 (Nov 23, 2008)

whippingwater said:
			
		

> Burned 51 bags in 49 days since starting my boiler. All days were degree heating days and included DHW. I'm 120 miles north of the frozen tundra of Lambeau Field.



You can't be too far from me, I am near Crystal Falls.


----------



## taperk600 (Nov 23, 2008)

Put my 17th bag in hopper this AM since my install on the 4th. PB 105 boiler. House kept at 70, not turning thermostats down when not home/at night. So far, with nothing to compare it to, I'm happy. Oil burner has not had to come on to assist and we're having a good cold snap right now (single digit nights and teens for highs during days) and the usage has gone up to about 1 bag per day.


----------



## P. Elettt (Nov 23, 2008)

You guys will probably think I'm nuts but we just put our 5th bag in this morning in Massachusetts and this is all we have for upstairs heat.

We turn the stove off at night and I just got a programmable stat that is hopefully going to work well, so we had it come on about an hour before we'd get up. It's usually about 64 in our living room/hall. Back bedrooms are a few degrees cooler. We're fine with it so far. My goal is to not burn more than 24 bags or so a month so we only ever have to get 2 tons. So far so good, though I'm still tweaking with keeping it 3 and letting the thermostat turn it on and off every our or so, or getting to heat and then running on low for the day then putting it back to medium in the evening.


----------



## kt1i (Dec 7, 2008)

December 6th. Went out today and moved rest of first skid onto deck. Used 29 bags so far.


----------



## ResOps (Dec 7, 2008)

well I just did the official count - *82 40# bags* through  the hopper as of last night   :bug: but as mentioned earlier the furnace hasn't been on yet (other than the blower for circulation)


----------



## firewarrior820 (Dec 7, 2008)

40 bags since september,,,,thats less than a bag a day!!


----------



## hossthehermit (Dec 7, 2008)

33 bags in so far, hopper  filled to the top, so that's about 3 bags, guess I've burned about 30. Not a drop of oil yet.


----------



## Sawduster (Dec 7, 2008)

47 bags so far in around five weeks.  I'm keeping the room that the stove is in at around 76 degrees 24 hours a day.  The rest of the house ranges from a low of 64 degrees to a high of 76.  I think at this rate I will run short of pellets by about 1 ton - I had five to start with.  I have to say that I have never been this warm since I bought the house about eight years ago.  I never would have kept it this warm even if HHO was $1.00 a gallon.


----------



## el gordo (Dec 7, 2008)

25 bags so far. Been burning since October 24th.  That's during 44 day span! I am so happy with my stove thus far. Just run oil for H/W and my upstairs bedroom zone (house is in 3 different zones). So, i am barely using any oil at all, and the stove heats the new family room in the basement(finished the basement when i decided to put stove down there) and the whole first floor!  And it is by far a lot warmer in the house with the pellet heat then with the baseboards running.


----------



## ex-oil slave (Dec 8, 2008)

77 bags since start up on Oct 3. Running a Harman PF100 forced air furnace and heating the whole house approx 2600 sf. Temps over the weekend were Hi 15 Lo -18 and Hi 7 Lo -22 Saturday and Sunday prior to that it was averaging middle teens for Hi and low single digits to zero for low.


----------



## NateM (Dec 9, 2008)

1.5 tons so far. i have anothe 3 in the basement. Hope I make it!


----------



## LuAnnM (Dec 9, 2008)

13 bags so far....  but have used some oil      Upstate NY and it is 2 right now  aghhhh


----------



## sparkydog00 (Dec 9, 2008)

I have burned 1 ton of crappy Maine Woods pellets...and have the 1/4 ton of ashes to prove it!
Tomorrow I get to deep clean my stove...for the 6th  time this season...already emptied my ash vac too...that is usually only once a year...so you get the picture lots of ash from a crappy pellet. The good news is I have a bag of Cubex to burn tomorrow after the cleaning. Bad news is it is only a marker bag to tell me I have used a ton. Then it is back to these crappy Maine Wood pellets...another 2 tons to burn. So I should have at least a 1/2 ton of ash.


----------



## Bank (Dec 9, 2008)

Burned 35 bags since late October and NO OIL yet!


----------



## jerico54 (Dec 9, 2008)

Just opened the last bag of my first ton.  Fired up Oct 18th so a little better than 1 bag a day!


----------



## mnkywrnch (Dec 9, 2008)

Ive used 43 bags so far burning since the end of september,first year with stove so I Have done alot of testing my settings.


----------



## Brokk (Dec 9, 2008)

I've used about 15s bag so far, just to heat one room of my house.  I don't think I've gotten the room above 60 degrees during that time.  The rest of the house is using gas and I'm spending $150/month so far heating that.  I was originally planning to do most of my heating with the pellet stove but it can't even heat a single room, never mind have extra to spare for the rest of the space.  It hardly seems worth it to even start it up, since it makes such a small difference.

Brokk... (feeling a tad bitter)


----------



## rayttt (Dec 9, 2008)

Brokk said:
			
		

> I've used about 15s bag so far, just to heat one room of my house.  I don't think I've gotten the room above 60 degrees during that time.  The rest of the house is using gas and I'm spending $150/month so far heating that.  I was originally planning to do most of my heating with the pellet stove but it can't even heat a single room, never mind have extra to spare for the rest of the space.  It hardly seems worth it to even start it up, since it makes such a small difference.
> Brokk... (feeling a tad bitter)


what stove and pellets do you have??


----------



## Brokk (Dec 9, 2008)

Pelpro 120.  Energex hardwood pellets.

Brokk...


----------



## Souzafone (Dec 9, 2008)

39th bag in the hopper this AM, only 261 left. Furnace on maybe 1 hour total this season, when our daughter was home for a few days. Furnace kicked on around 7:00 this AM, thermostat is in our bedroom set at 62. Pretty cold last night, so this is about right. If we weren't on vacation the door would have been opened at 5:00 & the furnace never would have come on. Breaks down to $190.32 for fuel, plus the oil we've used.


----------



## kenzmadie (Dec 13, 2008)

By mid week I will have gone through one ton....three to go.  Oink Oink.


----------



## ResOps (Dec 13, 2008)

at 105 bags to this point (2 tons) ...and the cold season cometh....


----------



## Smudge88 (Dec 13, 2008)

A little over a ton and a 1/2.....2 stoves.....Bought 20 bags today...to add to 3 tons.....


----------



## defield (Dec 13, 2008)

Bought two tons in August.

Have two tons left. 

One of those bags is poised and ready to be run through the pellet screener I built.

Sure wish my pellet stove would arrive.  GRrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr.

(Have probably burned 3/4 cord of red oak in the wood boiler we have used for 26 years, but that is for a different forum . . . . . )


----------



## jezbo33 (Dec 14, 2008)

5 bags left out of second ton have 2 more tons left


----------



## krooser (Dec 14, 2008)

We started heating around October 15th... I have four bags left from the first 60 bag pallet and just got back from picking up another pallet. 

Anybody wanna help me unload tonite?


----------



## jezbo33 (Dec 14, 2008)

yea let me pack an overnight bag i will be on the first flight


----------



## krooser (Dec 14, 2008)

jezbo33 said:
			
		

> yea let me pack an overnight bag i will be on the first flight



Stay home... I got it covered... although my old body is feeling the effects of physical labor!


----------



## greeby (Dec 14, 2008)

47 bags as of this morning in southern PA.

103 bags to go.


----------



## Deed (Dec 15, 2008)

started the stove the end of Sept. have used 28 bags as of this morning. It has been much colder this year to last.


----------



## kbjelka (Dec 15, 2008)

Just finished my first ton this week with three more sitting in the basement.  Also burned about 80 Gallons of oil since 10/31 to heat the bedrooms and domestic hot water.  The pellet stove only covers the living room, dining room, and kitchen of my single floor "T" shaped floor plan.  Only intended on cutting the oil consumption in half so I think I am doing pretty well.


----------



## lessoil (Dec 15, 2008)

Just finished the first ton. Started burning mid-Oct.
Have also burned just under 1/4 tank of oil for hot water and to keep basement at 60F.
We do have a SMALL house. 
Sure glad we started burning pellets.
Temp outside now is near 50F....Spring is here!!
Was 0F 2 days ago.


----------



## tinkabranc (Dec 16, 2008)

Bag #38 went into the hopper today.  

Only been running the stove part time lately as we are still getting
a few mild days here and there.


----------



## Xena (Dec 19, 2008)

Just poured the 30th bag in the hopper after dinner.


----------



## jaydonoghue (Dec 19, 2008)

66 bags so far in my Mt. Vernon -- does that count as a pig?  8-/  Got another 234 bags in the garage and basement.  

First year with the stove, and I've cut my propane use in half, and the house is significantly warmer than years past.


----------



## ex-oil slave (Dec 23, 2008)

109 bags since beginning of October. I know, it sounds like a lot, but the temps here have been averaging zero or lower since the beginning of December. We've had quite a few overnight lows -20F or lower (air temp, not windchill). Compared with my oil costs last year, I'm ecstatic so far. This December has been colder than normal which makes me even happier about my heating costs.


----------



## Sawduster (Dec 23, 2008)

86 Bags since 10/27.  Can burn up to 3 bags a day when temps are zero and below.


----------



## clunk (Dec 23, 2008)

One and one-half tons so far. Got only a half-ton left but picking up another ton on Friday.


----------



## maineheat (Dec 24, 2008)

35 bags since 11/22 nice and toasty warm.  Top off the hopper in the morning and at night, shut down the stove once a week for a vac and ash removal, gotta love it!  

Merry christmas all and stay warm.


----------

